# Looking for an Apartment in La Paz Dec 30 - May 31



## spaceguy52 (Dec 3, 2011)

52 Year Old Man, Looking for 1 BR furnished apartment, preferably second floor in La Paz,near the Malecon. The place needs to be relatively quiet, bright, with goodsecurity, A/C and ceiling fans, parking if possible and high speed Internet. The Internet part is really important because I spend a lot of time online and Ineed a good, reliable connection. My budget is $4-500/month and I intend to stay for 5 months, from December 30 - May 31st. Please: No dogs nearby, if at all possible.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

lets see, a quiet apt. near the Malecon with no dogs nearby...

wold crowing chickens at 4 AM be OK?


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I was going to suggest posting to the Yahoo group for La Paz expats, but I see you've already done so. Rentals are frequently advertised there, so someone may contact you. Keep in mind that one-bedroom units are fairly scarce, and you're asking for "high season" … in other words, expats who rent out their homes during summer are here during the months you'll be here. Also, you may need to readjust your expectations about quiet if you want to be in central La Paz. In addition to dogs, 4 a.m. roosters, and normal traffic noise, there are water and gas delivery trucks, bass booster car stereos, and so on. Not to discourage you, but even though I love this town, I wouldn't describe it as particularly quiet, and I lived in central Cairo before moving here.


----------



## spaceguy52 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for your message. I lived in La Paz for a year and a half so I'm well aware of the situation. I'm also aware the issues with finding a place. And I'm also away of high season, but that's life. If I'm unable to get a place in La Paz I might have to go to Cabo or another place but La Paz is my number one choice and partly because I lived there for so long. I'm sure I'll find a place; I always have, it just might take awhile. Perhaps something will show up in the this group. I hope so. If not, well, I tried.



makaloco said:


> I was going to suggest posting to the Yahoo group for La Paz expats, but I see you've already done so. Rentals are frequently advertised there, so someone may contact you. Keep in mind that one-bedroom units are fairly scarce, and you're asking for "high season" … in other words, expats who rent out their homes during summer are here during the months you'll be here. Also, you may need to readjust your expectations about quiet if you want to be in central La Paz. In addition to dogs, 4 a.m. roosters, and normal traffic noise, there are water and gas delivery trucks, bass booster car stereos, and so on. Not to discourage you, but even though I love this town, I wouldn't describe it as particularly quiet, and I lived in central Cairo before moving here.


----------

